# Gang Subculture within the Los Angeles Sheriff Department



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting Read:








Rand Rra616 1 | PDF | Community | Interview


Rand




www.scribd.com


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow.............


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

At 230 pages, I'm going to bet the County of Los Angeles paid enough for this study to feed several thousand illegal aliens for a year. Not sure I have the patience to read through all of it, but the last part of the first sentence of the preface is pretty telling: _"..... secret subgroups, some of which have allegedly committed illegal acts or violated department policy." _First of all, they are not _secret_ subgroups, they have historically been well-known groups or cliques of generally hard-working Deputies at various stations and units. Secondly, is there any LE agency of the size of LASD - at about 9000 sworn Deputies - where a certain (hopefully small) percentage haven't _allegedly_ committed illegal acts or violated department policy?


----------

